# buen viaje



## mikmikz

hola, necesito ayuda, tengo que escribir un saludo en portugués:

"BUEN VIAJE" y "QUE TE VAYA BIEN".


gracias


----------



## Vanda

mikmikz said:


> hola, necesito ayuda, tengo que escribir un saludo en portugués:
> 
> "BUEN VIAJE" y "QUE TE VAYA BIEN".
> 
> 
> gracias



Boa viagem! 
Espero que tudo vá bem! / Que tudo ocorra bem!/ Tudo de bom! / Que tenhas uma boa viagem!/ Que tudo dê certo!...


----------



## mikmikz

gracias nena!


----------



## Graziela13

Me parece que o sentido seria de não flexibilização


----------



## pkogan

Vanda said:


> Que tudo ocorra bem!


Vanda, 
QUE TUDO CORRA BEM y QUE TUDO ROLE BEM serían opciones adecuadas también ó tienen alguna diferencia significativa com QUE TUDO OCORRA BEM?

Gracias


----------



## Vanda

Dá no mesmo, que tudo role bem é mais informal, mais para gíria.


----------



## Ari RT

Corra ou ocorra? Será mais uma dessas expressões que eu usei errado a vida inteira?
Para mim, que tudo corra bem.
Ou tanto faz?


----------



## jazyk

Para mim também é corra: Dicionário Online - Dicionário Caldas Aulete - Significado de correr (número 14).

Já em ocorrer, não achei nada que encaixasse: Dicionário Online - Dicionário Caldas Aulete - Significado de ocorrer O 1 é o que mais se aproxima, mas não exatente, porque não inclui a foema como algo se desenrola.


----------



## pkogan

jazyk said:


> Para mim também é corra: Dicionário Online - Dicionário Caldas Aulete - Significado de correr (número 14).
> 
> Já em ocorrer, não achei nada que encaixasse: Dicionário Online - Dicionário Caldas Aulete - Significado de ocorrer O 1 é o que mais se aproxima, mas não exatente, porque não inclui a foema como algo se desenrola.


Eu acho que tanto 1 (suceder) quanto 6 (acontecer) encaixam.


----------



## jazyk

No Córpus do Português há 3020 ocorrências de correu bem e 79 de ocorreu bem, das quais só cinco (depois parei de analisar, mas não devem chegar a quinze entre as 79) se enquadram no contexto que nos interessa. Fico com correu bem, que sempre me serviu muito bem. A outra acho estranha (e como mostrei, é minoritária).


----------



## machadinho

Graziela13 said:


> Me parece que o sentido seria de não flexibilização


Não entendi, Graziela. Explique por favor? Obrigada


----------



## Carfer

Para mim, '_correr_', sem dúvida: '_correr bem/ correr mal/ correr de feição/ correr favoravelmente/ correr a preceito/ correr a (seu) contento'. _É certo que _'ocorrer' _pode comportar o mesmo sentido, visto que também significa '_acontecer/ suceder/ passar-se/ decorrer', _mas a expressão é '_que tudo (te/lhe/vos/lhes) corra bem_'. Com _'ocorrer_' nunca tinha encontrado_._


----------



## Alecm

pkogan said:


> Vanda,
> QUE TUDO CORRA BEM y QUE TUDO ROLE BEM serían opciones adecuadas también ó tienen alguna diferencia significativa com QUE TUDO OCORRA BEM?
> 
> Gracias


"Que tudo role bem" não soa bem. Rolar nesse sentido é bastante informal e não combina muito com uma despedida.


----------



## gato radioso

Só como uma pequena nota:
Nós também temos _rolar_ em espanhol e é também giría -sobre tudo entre os mais jovens-. Quer dizer deslocar-se; também tem outros significados como funcionar, e, por último correr (no sentido de acontecer):
_Ibamos rulando a 200 por hora por la autopista 
El reloj que compré no rula.
Que todo rule bien_
No entanto, não é um uso normativo. Se for dito por uma pessoa já madura ou num contexto mínimamente formal, soa um bocado tolo.


----------



## Alecm

gato radioso said:


> Só como uma pequena nota:
> Nós também temos _rolar_ em espanhol e é também giría -sobre tudo entre os mais jovens-. Quer dizer deslocar-se; também tem outros significados como funcionar, e, por último correr (no sentido de acontecer):
> _Ibamos rulando a 200 por hora por la autopista
> El reloj que compré no rula.
> Que todo rule bien_
> No entanto, não é um uso normativo. Se for dito por uma pessoa já madura ou num contexto mínimamente formal, soa um bocado tolo.


"Que todo rule bien" é uma maneira informal de dizer "que todo salga bien"?

"Que tudo role bem" no português brasileiro se entenderia o que a pessoa está querendo dizer, mas não soa natural, parece um pouco forçado.


----------



## Carfer

Alecm said:


> "Que tudo role bem" no português brasileiro se entenderia o que a pessoa está querendo dizer, mas não soa natural, parece um pouco forçado.



E no português de Portugal também não "rola" melhor


----------

